# Getting our new RV today!



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

We started RVing over a year ago and absolutely fell in love with it. So much, in fact, that my wife and I are planning to live on the road full-time as soon as the boys are off to school in a few years. In the meantime, since I left my day job to write full time, we can spend more time in the RV (much of at nearby campgrounds, but also longer trips like the 2000 mile monster we did over the summer).

So we cashed out a lot of the pennies in our piggy bank, started eating peanut butter sandwiches three times a day to save money, and bought our future home on wheels. Here's a pic from the dealer, will post more later!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm so excited for you!!!  You will be living my ultimate dream!!  Your RV is beautiful.  Would love to read more about it.  We have a 37 foot Mountain Aire and we love it.  We have been RVing since 2002 in one form or another.  Since we have a motorcycle, we started out with toyhauler RVs, then to 5th wheel, then to motor home over the years.  We still work full time and can't afford to hit the road like you guys are but sure wish we could!  Good luck to you and I hope you have many wonderful years RVing!!


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, looks really sweet. Enjoy!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks! We were originally going to hold off on getting an RV until I retired, but came to the conclusion that there wasn't any point in waiting. The boys are a perfect age now to enjoy it, so we figured what the heck. 

The funny thing is that this is our second upgrade in two years. And the *last*! LOL!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mike, if you quit your day job and you're writing full-time, you don't have anything to retire from anymore!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Mike & Jan!

My husband and I never full timed, but we did spend seven weeks driving to Alaska and back and he spent several winters in FL in it while I kept working and joined him for short trips...I loved RV'ing.  He loved the travel part but not the "keeping everything working" part.

We had a 23' foot class C so we didn't have to pull a car behind it.  Will you have a car, too, Mike?

Hubby's cousins full timed and loved it.

Betsy


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

How wonderful! It looks nice and your plans sound exciting. My husband and I just purchased a 33 ft Jayco Feather select light. We are planning a cross country trip to visit out son in WA state next year. We have three children we adopted after raising four of our own. Two of the younger children have special needs with food issues and etc. We looked at Class A RV's and  finally decided... not yet. My guess is that in a few years we will also upgrade.
Brenda


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Awsome Dude...nice


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Gorgeous! I'm a bit *jealous* - we've had a few RVs and our plan was always to hit the road when we retired. But life kept getting in the way, and a few years ago we traded in our last one, a diesel pusher, for a pool. Don't regret the pool a bit - we live in FL so get to use it 7 or 8 months out of the year & we love it, but I do miss those weekend trips to the local state park by the beach. And taking it to Disney World, their Fort Wilderness campground is wonderful.

Enjoy!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am very happy for you and Jan, Mike.
I know it will be everything you want it to be because you "tested the waters" first.
Can't wait for more pics.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Congratulations!

We have a 35' Georgetown Class A. It's not quite as nice as the Tour, but we like it and so far it's served us well.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

That's a fancy RV, Mike! You're going to have so much fun. Enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck with getting the boys to stay out of the house once they go off to college.  

Wishing you and Jan many happy trips. 

Can't wait to see the interior.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Mike,
I guess from the picture that it is the Winnebago Tour?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good luck with getting the boys to stay out of the house once they go off to college.
> 
> Wishing you and Jan many happy trips.
> 
> Can't wait to see the interior.


Ditton on all of this!
My DH & I left home after high school & never wanted to go back.
But we have 1 college graduate still with us & a 2nd one expected back when she returns from a Peace Corps stint! A 3rd is in an apartment close by & still comes back to sleep over from time to time!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are some more pics! Will post some more tomorrow when we get ready to go to Fredericksburg & chat some more. Am now totally wasted - was at the RV place from 9:30 to 4:30 buying, trading, and moving stuff! LOL!

A shot of the side - Winnebago Tour 42QD. I have to write now for the rest of my life, because our retirement fund is now on wheels!










Passenger side - the couch extends to an "L" shape and makes into a queen bed...










The other side of the "living room," with the TV and electric fireplace (I know, go figure - but it's REALLY warm!)...










The kitchen, complete with dishwasher. The boys were happy, as they hate hand-washing. 










"Wow, look at all these buttons! I don't have a clue what any of them are for..."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow! Really, really nice.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Really really super... Congratulations and Happy Trails


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, we started off last August with a Damon (now Thor) Daybreak 3211, then decided we wanted something bigger and upgraded to a Daybreak 35BD (with bunk beds for the boys) in October. The dealer folks thought we were nuts, and they're clearly right! We had an awesome time with both coaches, and the 35BD is the one we took our our 2000+ mile romp this last summer through New England, Quebec, and Ontario. 

But after thinking long and hard about things, and after I resigned from NSA to start writing my novels full time (THANK YOU, KINDLE READERS!), we decided it was time to take the plunge on our "last" RV. We'd planned to get one like this for when we retired, but - like getting an RV in the first place - decided to just go ahead and do it. So we emptied out the piggy bank and got this monster. 'Cause when the boys go off to school in a few years, we're planning to just rent the house and live in the RV full-time so we can see as much of the country as we can.

Besides, we've found that, for us, it's a perfect way to live. I like the whole vagabond thing... 

This weekend is a "let's get acquainted trip" to start figuring out all the bells and whistles on this thing. The set of manuals are about six inches high! Ha!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

That's big'un. I have looked at van sized RVs (class c) and hoped I could get one someday. That's plenty big for one person.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

R. M. Reed said:


> That's big'un. I have looked at van sized RVs (class c) and hoped I could get one someday. That's plenty big for one person.


Smaller RVs certainly have their share of advantages! As with most things, it all depends... 

And good one, Jeff! LOL!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> I envy your vagabond spirit! I'm afraid I'd be a nervous wreck while on the road (it's so, um...big!), but once parked I'd be a very happy camper.  The interior of your new RV is gorgeous!


On the road - so far! - hasn't been bad in the short time I've had to drive it. It's bigger than our older one, but I'm at least used to driving something bigger than a Honda.

Backing it into the storage space, though, THAT's something else: we have maybe 12-18" on either side next to big 5th wheel trailers. Break out the vaseline!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So this is the floor plan that puts the pictures in perspective?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you, *Margaret *, for the trip down memory lane.

What a great RV. I expect to retire at the end of this school year, and hope to finally experience travel during Spring and Fall months. We have a Trail-lite Bantam Hybrid that suits us just fine now, but does not get enough use. I am sure we will find something else in the next couple of years. Your new RV is gorgeous! I think we will settle on much smaller, but I am sure you will have a great time in your travels. Let us know how your weekend is going!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Geoff - yes, that's The Beast. Here's a summary of the afternoon's joyous events, as I sit here huddled in the king bed with a glass of white zin (and Jan, of course):

- Just before we left to get the RV, experienced an overflowing toilet at the house, with me still on it. Nice.

- Mostly uneventful loading of the RV, and easy, if traffic-filled, trip down to Fredericksburg.

- After commenting earlier about how our maiden voyage this time at least wouldn't be in the dark on narrow twisting country roads (as it was with our first RV on our very first trip, up in PA), we wound up reaching the KOA in the dark on a narrow twisting country road. Note to self: SHUT UP!

- Missed the turn into the KOA (on a fairly narrow country road). Went up a mile or so and turned around. Tried to make the entrance, but couldn't without taking out a sign, so I happily blocked both lanes of traffic while unhooking the car, then backing up the RV (with the help of a kindly guest here) and going in the exit. That's more my speed, anyway! 

- After we pulled into our spot, we couldn't find one of our cats anywhere in the coach. So while I worked on getting things hooked up, Jan and the boys started combing the campground in the dark and rain, looking for said goofy cat. Oh a whim, I went through the coach again myself, and found her curled up under the recliner. BK. Bad Kitty.

- Then we went to Panera Bread Co., wolfed down some dinner, and hit target for a set of king size sheets for the bed. Then everyone collapsed into unconsciousness...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hahaha. The little fragment of envy that I was experiencing previously has just vanished.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks fantastic, Mike!  You should have stopped on the way to F'Burg to show it to us!

When you are driving with the slideouts pulled in, how cramped is it to walk through?  I've always been curious.  Our cousins had slideouts in theirs, but we were only ever in it when it was parked.

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Hahaha. The little fragment of envy that I was experiencing previously has just vanished.


Alas, it has nothing to do with the RV - it's genetic. Every trip my parents have ever made could have been the basis for a National Lampoon vacation movie...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Looks fantastic, Mike! You should have stopped on the way to F'Burg to show it to us!
> 
> When you are driving with the slideouts pulled in, how cramped is it to walk through? I've always been curious. Our cousins had slideouts in theirs, but we were only ever in it when it was parked.
> 
> Betsy


Well, for this trip one stopover at the campground was enough! LOL!!

How cramped the RV is with the slides in depends. Our old one, a Thor Daybreak 35BD, actually wasn't too cramped in travel mode, but it wasn't very spacious when the slides were out.

This one is actually more cramped in travel mode, but has what I'd guess is 4 times more room than our old RV with the slides out...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

How many square feet of space do you have, anyway? I don't have a king bed here in my own home! LOL

L


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

That thing looks awesome hopefully you will have better weather for you next voyage.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> How many square feet of space do you have, anyway? I don't have a king bed here in my own home! LOL


We don't, either! LOL! Actually, we would have preferred a queen size, but the king comes standard in this rig, along with those air inflatamatress thingies (can't remember the brand name). But it's probably the size of a 1-BR apartment, and has a full bath in the rear (with a washer & dryer), plus a lavatory behind the kitchen area. 

And thanks about the weather - it wouldn't have been a problem, but we've got the boys with us and they're sorta going nuts being cooped up. They were originally going to stay with their dad for the week, but an emergency came up and we had to take them with us. And I don't have the TV figured out yet, so they're suffering mightily! LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> We don't, either! LOL! Actually, we would have preferred a queen size, but the king comes standard in this rig, along with those air inflatamatress thingies (can't remember the brand name). But it's probably the size of a 1-BR apartment, and has a full bath in the rear (with a washer & dryer), plus a lavatory behind the kitchen area.
> 
> And thanks about the weather - it wouldn't have been a problem, but we've got the boys with us and they're sorta going nuts being cooped up. They were originally going to stay with their dad for the week, but an emergency came up and we had to take them with us. And I don't have the TV figured out yet, so they're suffering mightily! LOL!


So glad you're having a nice relaxing weekend in the new RV. 

Where do the boys sleep?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So glad you're having a nice relaxing weekend in the new RV.
> 
> Where do the boys sleep?


Yeah, the latest fun is that I can't get our existing Blu-Ray player to work. Not the RV's fault - the player is set on a resolution higher than the TV can accept, and I can't figure out how to change it without plugging it into a higher res TV. D'oh! LOL!!

The boys sleep on the L-shaped couch, which folds down into a queen size bed. They've got their own blankets and stuff, so they don't fight as much. Last night wasn't a good night for sleep, though: it was POURING all night, and the rain's pretty loud on the roof of the RV. I like the sound...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Yeah, the latest fun is that I can't get our existing Blu-Ray player to work. Not the RV's fault - the player is set on a resolution higher than the TV can accept, and I can't figure out how to change it without plugging it into a higher res TV. D'oh! LOL!!
> 
> The boys sleep on the L-shaped couch, which folds down into a queen size bed. They've got their own blankets and stuff, so they don't fight as much. Last night wasn't a good night for sleep, though: it was POURING all night, and the rain's pretty loud on the roof of the RV. I like the sound...


Our first RV was a Damon Daybreak, and I believe one of our first, if not the first, nights we spent in it was a very rainy night. It can definitely be loud, but I do like the sound too, always felt nice and snug in the RV when it was raining out.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Our first RV was a Damon Daybreak, and I believe one of our first, if not the first, nights we spent in it was a very rainy night. It can definitely be loud, but I do like the sound too, always felt nice and snug in the RV when it was raining out.


That's what ours was! A Daybreak 35BD. Actually, we started with a 3211 and upgraded to the 35BD for the bunk beds.

But our very first outing was to PA. Aside from the check ride with the dealer folks and the drive home, this was the first time I'd ever driven anything bigger than a small rental van.

We had reservations at a family-owned campground, and after getting a late start we found ourselves meandering through these outrageously tight, hairpin up/down turns that had a monstrous ditch on the right side, and going over bridges that claimed they could support our weight, but we had to wonder! Talk about a white-knuckle ride.

Fortunately there wasn't another soul on the road, and we finally got to the campground, which was almost empty.

Of course, this was also the same weekend when we had a 12 mile training run for a half-marathon we were running the next weekend. We looked at the map, and seeing farmland, thought, "Hey, how hilly can it be?" We changed our tune the next morning as we started out, and about a quarter mile down the road from the campground the road went down...and down...and down. And we would have to come up that same stinkin' road at the end of 12 miles! We made it, mostly, although I had to walk about a quarter mile of the steepest part. Jan, though, hammered through the whole thing. I'm just glad she didn't have a heart attack!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Definitely do not see an RV in my future.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My wife's minimum acceptable camping accommodations are Residence Inn.
So I am not sure an RV is in our future either.
But it is neat to see someone else pursuing this.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> My wife's minimum acceptable camping accommodations are Residence Inn.
> So I am not sure an RV is in our future either.
> But it is neat to see someone else pursuing this.


Well, put it this way: aside from the driving part, she wouldn't mind staying in this thing! LOL!

And where's your sense of adventure, Gertie!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Good Lord !! That is bigger than the town I live in !! 

Congratulations and Happy Trails !!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Well, put it this way: aside from the driving part, she wouldn't mind staying in this thing! LOL!
> 
> And where's your sense of adventure, Gertie!


I've had plenty of adventures. Now I live on the memories of long ago adventure and now forbidden donuts.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

NapCat said:


> Good Lord !! That is bigger than the town I live in !!
> 
> Congratulations and Happy Trails !!


It's certainly larger inside than my first apartment was, and a LOT nicer! 

And Gertie, I'm doomed to "adventure," regardless - if you knew my parents, you'd understand...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Somehow, this picture reminds me of Extreme Home Makeover:

Move That Bus!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's The Beast at the Anvil Campground in Williamsburg this weekend:










The entertaining thing was the drive down. For those of you familiar with the DC area, you can imagine that downtown isn't exactly an RV-friendly place. Sure, the tour buses zip around, but, well, you know.

Guess who totally missed the southbound I-95 exit on the way from Annapolis on Rt 50? I'll partly blame it on my brilliant idea to have Jan call and set up our trial subscription to Sirius on the way. I was totally distracted by that, and have absolutely no recollection at all of the I-95/Rt 50 interchange. None.

So we wound up on New York Ave, eventually made our way past the Capitol building, and discovered just how many tunnel entrances there are to I-395 that have a clearance of exactly 13' 0", which is just one inch higher than the RV. And no, fortunately we didn't find out the hard way, but we were really sweating it until Jan spied a cunningly concealed ramp that eventually led to I-295 and got us the heck outta there.

I'm glad the boys weren't with us, or they would have picked up some new vocabulary!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Do you tow a car too? I have driven full sized school buses and I still wouldn't want to drive your RV.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL, Mike!

One time hubby, who hates waiting in lines, tried to go through the car lanes at a toll booth with our class C RV.  Didn't work...  I pretended I was someone just getting a ride.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Want to try this one?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG, Gertie! Need the vaseline & compressed air for that one! 

Betsy - yeah, that doesn't pay. For RVs, if you don't have patience, you shouldn't drive one. LOL!

RM - yes, we tow our Honda CR-V, you can just see it peeking out in the back where we have it parked right now. Driving The Beast on the open road isn't bad at all, but it takes a bit of getting used to in tight quarters. Stay calm, go slow, remember there's a full bottle of wine for after you survive the drive...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL, it's just the tollbooth thing.  (It's the reason we have a speedpass now.)  The rest of the time he was fine, never minded having to stay in the right lane most of the time and take our time getting places.  

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL, it's just the tollbooth thing. (It's the reason we have a speedpass now.) The rest of the time he was fine, never minded having to stay in the right lane most of the time and take our time getting places.
> 
> Betsy


God, yes, the speed pass (or EZ pass, whichever) - what a great invention that is!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> God, yes, the speed pass (or EZ pass, whichever) - what a great invention that is!!!


Hubby was always in mortal combat with the toll booths until the Speed/EZpass...the change wouldn't go in the basket or wouldn't get counted or whatever. It has made my life sooooo much easier. He thought it was a stupid thing when I insisted we get one, but loves it now. And I do love it when I'm right. 

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hubby was always in mortal combat with the toll booths until the Speed/EZpass...the change wouldn't go in the basket or wouldn't get counted or whatever. It has made my life sooooo much easier. He thought it was a stupid thing when I insisted we get one, but loves it now. And I do love it when I'm right.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, I'm extra glad we have one in this beast - there's only a small window on the driver's side, and I'd probably have to fling the quarters at the basket. And I'm a LOUSY shot!


----------

